# Cleaning the fresh water tank



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the best product available to clean the fresh water tank, and where I might obtain it from.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

I am interested in this answer too
Chris


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Try here.

http://www.palintest.com/products/instachlor+tablets

These are what I use the PR 1000 which 1 tablet makes 1 litre @ 1000mg/l or parts per million (both the same).

You need to achieve 20-50mg/l so 1000/25 = 40 litres diinfected @ 25mg/l, leave for about 30-60mins. You can draw the water into the waste tank and leave in there for the same time. Remeber that the solution is very corrosive so don't leave for too long and don't draw through hot tank as it may damage any metal components. I only do the waste tanks once a season but the fresh water I do maybe 3-4 times. It is also a bleach and will spoil clothes or any soft furnishingd even splashes. Also be aware of spashes on skin and especially eyes. If in eyes irrigate for at least 15 mins and seek medical advice.

Palin will give any advice you need.

If the tank is really bad


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi chuck some bleech or posh bleech- milton fluid - then rinse well.You can also buy posh bleech, chloride tablets 
terry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fresh water tank cleaning*

Hi

I have never cleaned the fresh water tank and have been motorhoming merrily for two and a half years, including 9 months solid in the present van.

The pipe however that takes fresh water to the tank is another story.

Russell


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi, we are going to clean ours before our next trip out and have brought some Milton. Lin


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Never have cleaned mine apart from the very first time now in my 20th year of motorhoming and third van without problems. I rinse it out occasionally and a tip if you are not using it keep it full or absolutely dry to avoid bugs. As its easier to keep it absolutely full that's what I do until the depths of winter.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Go to the experts CAK Tanks of Kenilworth http://www.caktanks.co.uk/ they will sell you the correct product that will not damage any of the seals and O rings in the pump. Friendly bunch as well. No connection to them but always had good advice and service. It is a bit heavy on water if you are on a meter as you will need a couple of rinses after the overnight soak and drive round.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I have always used Puriclean from the time I had a caravan to owning our Hymer. I do it once a year before I change the water filter.

It's available mail order or from caravan accessory shops.

Johnny F


----------



## mgw (Mar 27, 2007)

I was told by a dealer that they use sterident tablets leave in for 24 hours then rinse they tank out.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Puriclean or Milton . . leave mine for 24hrs then run it through all the taps & shower head then empty the tank [not forgetting to open the drain on the heater] then give it a good flush or two


----------

